# Craigslist fun: Honda HS70 - $650



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

_"Reverse doesn't work too well, but you buy a snowblower to drive forward, not reverse."_

:surprise:

_"...the equivalent current model is $2,500!" _

Why do Sellers of old, OLD Honda's always feel the need to mention how much a new one is?

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-hs70-snowblower-with/6293672315.html


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

That Craigslist post will disappear once it's sold so I'll cut-n-paste it here...

_Honda, HS70 Snowblower with tank treads. Unit was professionally maintained by a BMW mechanic. Engine is strong, and starts up with the 1st pull every time. Drained every season.
Reverse doesn't work too well, but you buy a snowblower to drive forward, not reverse. Pully and all belts (drive and auger) replaced last year. I'm selling because I'm paying for a snow removal service, so I no longer need this wonderful machine.
These things are tanks, the equivalent current model is $2,500! Priced for a quick sale, $650.

_I guess if it was professionally maintained by a BMW mechanic that suggests that his cars don't go into reverse either... you buy a car to drive forward, not reverse. ;-)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's the same as people who say they have $12,000 invested into their car and you find out they're including oil changes, tires, a radiator five years ago and the fender repair where they ran into their own garage.
I've seen it too so many times. It's especially funny when it's a total pile of junk, missing parts, rusted and held together with duct tape and wire and they tell you the incredibly high brand new price.

And with Honda blowers especially it seems the sellers have always forgot to adjust the skids so it's missing the auger teeth and the housing is ground down.

As long as I'm venting let's toss out the best of the best. Major thing you'd buy it for isn't working but "it's an easy fix, likely just a fuse". If it was easy or just a fuse why doesn't the clown just fix it or put one in :dizzy:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

not all auto mechanics make good small engine mechanics. some simply can't understand simple


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's the same as people who say they have $12,000 invested into their car and you find out they're including oil changes, tires, a radiator five years ago and the fender repair where they ran into their own garage.
> I've seen it too so many times. It's especially funny when it's a total pile of junk, missing parts, rusted and held together with duct tape and wire and they tell you the incredibly high brand new price.
> 
> And with Honda blowers especially it seems the sellers have always forgot to adjust the skids so it's missing the auger teeth and the housing is ground down.
> ...


OH HOW TRUE,i have a close buddy,only works on vipers , if you could see his 3 year old huskysnow blower you would faint. no skid shoes left , auger housing ground down to where you can't even replace the skids or the scrapper any more. ask him why he let it go so bad. answer is i'll just buy another same thing with his none box store lawn tractor. i when it dies.i'll just junk it and buy another
i'd personally love to be around when he does, a yanmar powered cadet


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> same thing with his none box store lawn tractor. i when it dies.i'll just junk it and buy another
> i'd personally love to be around when he does, a yanmar powered cadet


I'd let him know that if he ever decides to junk it you'd like to take it........a lot of times it does work.....!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> _"...the equivalent current model is $2,500!" _


Truth is, there is no equivalent current model to it (IMO).... 
I've seen it also with older Yamahas where some sellers advertise at "It was bought for $2500-3000 new". One of the Yamahas that I bought came with the original purchase invoice and that told me that the previous statement was not true at all......


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> _"Reverse doesn't work too well, but you buy a snowblower to drive forward, not reverse."_
> 
> :surprise:
> 
> ...


its a sales tactic and it works. if people are feeling like they are getting a deal, it triggers a buying response. 

some people arent as informed as us about what things cost and how much things are worth what is good and what is bad.

say a guy hears from his buddy that honda snowblowers are the best but they are so expensive. he checks new ones out online then he sees this on craigslist. he probably doesnt know the model history of honda blowers.

ill do this to a certain extent when i'm flipping blowers. i dont sell junk and the stuff i get is well maintained and in good working order before i sell them . i would say honda snowblowers are expensive and last for a very long time if maintained correctly.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For those of us who complaint of fuel tank be too small, here is the perfect upgrade...(unless the size of the fuel tank is just an optical illusion)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it probably just needs an adjustment for reverse to work better. works with a friction disk, doesn't it?

anyway that blower would sell fast around here at that price. I have seen HS80's in very good to excellent condition here. they will last as long you maintain them. I believe they were built better in those days. sturdier.

you can find a donor machine cheap and keep that thing going forever.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Orangputeh, were you able to sort the no forward/no reverse issue on your HS50...? I have not seen an HS70 for sale in my area, I think they are the fewest made. I mostly see HS50 and HS55 in the range of $200-900. I have a wheeled HS55, that I'll likely turn into an "HS80"


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Orangputeh, were you able to sort the no forward/no reverse issue on your HS50...? I have not seen an HS70 for sale in my area, I think they are the fewest made. I mostly see HS50 and HS55 in the range of $200-900. I have a wheeled HS55, that I'll likely turn into an "HS80"


i did everything in the Honda shop manual and still no go. I spoke to a retired Honda mechanic and he said something was broke in the side transmission and that part is obselete.

I do have another 50 that works but is in much rougher shape than the other one which is in excellent clean condition except for the tranny issue.

may have to do a swap if I can handle it. the manual says you have to take the motor out and lists some other directions that do not make sense to me. I guess I'll have to go step by step.

probably won't do it until next spring as I have too many other projects ahead of it.


----------

